# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Friture du son avec VLC ou Media Player

## tiftay01

Bonjour  tous,

Je me permets d'crire sur le forum car j'ai un problme au niveau du son lorsque j'coute de la musique via le lecteur VLC ou Media playeur ou autre. 

Ca se prsente sous forme de friture ou grsillement. Lorsque je rcoute la mme chanson, parfois cela disparait ou alors n'apparat pas au mme endroit. D'ailleurs, la friture augmente nettement lorsque je surfe en mme temps sur Internet.

Le problme ne provient pas des hauts-parleurs, enfin je pense. Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution pour que mes oreilles puissent enfin jouir d'un son digne de ce nom ?

D'avance, merci.

----------


## Invit

a ressemble  un problme de connexion ou de soudure qui bouge.
Est-ce que tes cables sont bien connects et ne bougent pas ?
Est-ce que tu es sur un laptop et que la friture apparait au ryhtme de tes doigts sur le clavier ?

----------


## tiftay01

Tous les cbles sont bien connects et non pas laptop... 
A noter que parfois, le son est nickel, mais par moment a dconne

----------

